# ANNA KREISLING



## krieghund (Oct 21, 2010)

To you gents which frequent the US airshow circuit could you enlighten me on the personage of Anna Kriesling and does anyone have her picture?

Also I'm trying to vet this article from Revell

REVELL of Germany has just announced that by Feb. of 2011 THEY are coming out with a 1/72 model airplane kit of the JUNKERS JU-390!!It will be dedicated to her flight over Canada, Michigan and New YORK!!! Anna Kreisling wants the famous Aviation artist JERRY CRANDALL to paint the Junkers JU-390 over New York, she considers his work to be excellent!!


I thought we had finally beat the Ju-390 into a dead horse.


----------



## Maximowitz (Oct 21, 2010)

Just read the comments in this link and pee your pants laughing.

Junkers Ju 390 - long-range bomber

Another nutter.


----------



## Maximowitz (Oct 21, 2010)

And an interview in the _incredibly reputable_ "Disc Aircraft Of The Third Reich" no less!

I flew for KG 200! Not.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## krieghund (Oct 21, 2010)

Maximowitz said:


> Just read the comments in this link and pee your pants laughing.
> 
> Junkers Ju 390 - long-range bomber
> 
> Another nutter.



Yeah been there, seems a bunch of sites are picking it up and running with it. I was trying to find any copies of the references cited but to no avail, no one I guess is willing to post the magazines.

Just a load of bollucks, just need to tie off the loose strings


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 21, 2010)

What a bunch of Snapperheads! Great post Max, maybe some of these folks should be on a straight jacket Christmas wish list!!!


----------



## Erich (Oct 21, 2010)

what utter frickin nonsense ....

I wonder if we could get the so-called KGB informant to enlighten us here with his vast secretive and knowledgeable "facts" about Annas flight ?

the basis for even thinking the Ju 390 could get over USA shoreline alone throws the truth right out the window, it did not have the range allowed for flying from Monte-Marsan westward.

the truth is well explained in the authoritative book by Dr. Sönke Neitzel showing a map of the distances of the LW recon force, the Ju 390 could barely scrape the eastern coastline of N.E. Canada with the fuel it had onboard : 4,500km


----------



## Shortround6 (Oct 21, 2010)

But you forget those clever pilots. their flight plan arranged to have a strong tail wind.........

Both ways


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 22, 2010)

I read a book, by Manfred Ghreil I think his name was, called something like, "The Luftwaffe over America" and they quoted pilot or co-pilot that says he was on ALL the flights the JU-390 took and he said catagorically that the oft repeated "tail" of the 390 flying to within 12 miles of NYC see is just nonsense. Also, think about it logically and ask yourself why? To test the range? That could be done much safer on a circuit close to home. How some of these stories get legs is beyond me, like the Nazi's having the bomb and that the Ho IX/Go 229 V-2 was actually used in a dogfight comparison with the Me-262...


----------



## Maximowitz (Oct 22, 2010)

For some people reality just isn't enough. There _has_ to be a secret, a conspiracy to make it really interesting. Unfortunately these people are allowed to write books, create websites and "contribute" to Wikipedia.


----------



## krieghund (Oct 22, 2010)

Maximowitz said:


> For some people reality just isn't enough. There _has_ to be a secret, a conspiracy to make it really interesting. Unfortunately these people are allowed to write books, create websites and "contribute" to Wikipedia.



Aren't those called comic books? Anyway is Anna real? She is supposed to have frequented US Airshows in a DC-3 probably prior to the mid nineties I think someone would have noticed a white blond pilot.


----------



## Maximowitz (Oct 22, 2010)

I've yet to locate a picture of her, and take it from me, I've been looking. If you submit her name to the Alta Vista search engine you'll find more than a few inquiries about her "exploits."

Interestingly you'll find no mention of her at all on reputable websites like Twelve O' Clock High or the Luftwaffe Experten Message Board.

A conspiracy I think!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 22, 2010)

I know for a fact she is alive as just last weekend after a couple bottles of bourbon, I had lunch with her, Santa, The Easter Bunny and Jim Morrison's dog. She's a hell of an arm wrestler!


----------



## Maximowitz (Oct 22, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> I know for a fact she is alive as just last weekend after a couple bottles of bourbon, I had lunch with her, Santa, The Easter Bunny and Jim Morrison's dog. She's a hell of an arm wrestler!



VB, please contact Rob Arndt here:

Ridiculous Generic Website With The Obligatory Use Of The Word "Nazi"

He needs that story as proof.


----------



## krieghund (Oct 22, 2010)

OK Ok seriously now.

Just heard from Jerry Crandall and he has never been contacted by Revell and has no knowledge of Anna as suspected.

Awaiting word from Revell Germany about a kit release in 2011 of the Ju-390, I too think this bogus as you can take two Ju290A-5 kits and build the monster. Also would the Ju390 have enough customer base to justify production?

I have asked these questions as it seem this "Urban Legend" is spreading thru other forums and if we can tack down all the loose strings we don't have to flog this horse again.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 22, 2010)

nice Max!


----------



## zoomar (Oct 27, 2010)

krieghund said:


> Awaiting word from Revell Germany about a kit release in 2011 of the Ju-390, I too think this bogus as you can take two Ju290A-5 kits and build the monster. Also would the Ju390 have enough customer base to justify production?.



Silly stories about Ju390s flying over NYC aside, there have been mass-market plastic kits of other rare German planes (He-111Z, Ho-229, Ar-234C, and countless never flowin projects) so why not make a Ju-390? Given the money, I'd much more likely buy a 1/72 kit of a plane that actually flew than the kit of a half-mythical Horten flying wing bomber Revell put out several years ago. Plus, Revell is already half way there with the Ju-290 moldings.


----------

